

Ask HN: What do you repeatedly do in your SaaS that you wish was automated? - skrish

What do you wish that your billing / subscription management system did that you repeatedly build &#38; wish was automated already?
======
ig1
Handle invoiced/wire-transfer payments / verifying.

~~~
skrish
Can you explain what you mean by verifying? Do you mean reconciliation of
invoices?

~~~
ig1
Make a callback when the payment hits your account.

------
xSwag
I use stripe and their API makes it just so easy to do everything already.

